# The Rejected Candy & Junk Food Flavors



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Same with the other thread, for a little fun- think of if you want and submit any gross, odd, creepy, or unusual flavors, mixtures, or flavor-titles for any kind of candy, junk food, or flavored-hygene type product you want.

Example... Toilet Toothpaste, or: Brown Toilet Toothpaste. Make it as elaborate or keep it as simple, and tasteful / tasteless, as you want. No rules.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Booger Brand Breadsticks - for the discriminating snot-nosed brat in all of us"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Laquer-Flavored Licorice


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Snotty Snickers
Moldy Milkyways
Armpit Almond Joys
Maggotty Mounds


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(Have you been in the Halloween candy, Spooky1?)

Syphilitic Snickerdoodles


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

3-Mouseketeers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tumescent Twinkies


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hemmoraging Ho-Hos


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Toxic toe-main tootsie rolls


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

cock roach cluster(hehe)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Putrid Purple Peeps


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whore-Ho's
Dingaling Dongs


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Morbius & Ike(hehe)


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Skummy Bears


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good & Phlegmy candies


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Smelly Bellies


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Pee & Pee's


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Bletch Balls


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Boston Baked Babies


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Chocolate covered rats


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Phlegmon Drops


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Spider poop pops


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mars-Your-Face bars


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Jellyfish Jelly Beans


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Rot Tamales


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Chocolate covered eyeballs


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Scum Drops


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Crunchy catapillars


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Wonka's Willy Chocolate Bar


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Reese's Feces


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Crunchy centipedes in chocolate sauce


----------

